# Liugong anyone?



## The Natural Landscape

Just purchased 2 brand new Liugong loaders. The price was the only driving factor other than that I know nothing about Liugong. They manufacture the most front end loaders in the world and own Cummins and ZF. Any one else own a Liugong and do they work for your application?


----------



## exclusive

what size did you get and if you dont mind me asking how much i was also looking in to them thanks


----------



## jhenderson9196

Sounds like the Koreans have you buffaloed.


----------



## The Natural Landscape

*Liugong*

They are 30,000 lb machines. Volvo style couplers Cummins engine, ZF axles, Kawasaki pumps for $85,000 each (left overs on clearance). I currently own 13 John Deers and @ half the price I wonder if the CHINESE have me "buffaloed" or if I have been "buffaloed" all along. Time will tell.


----------



## jhenderson9196

They have you buffaloed if you think they own Cummins or ZF. My guess is either of these co could buy Liugong with cash on hand.


----------



## StuveCorp

Let me say that I have not ran one yet but I still am very leery of them. It's nice that they are using 'name' brand components but that doesn't guarantee anything. Probably a big thing would be for warranty issues? Is the dealer going to take care of issues or is it a tail-light warranty? Re-sale is going to be in the toilet but you didn't pay as much so that can balance out maybe? 

Would you mind throwing up some pictures? How did you feel it was compared performancewise to the JD machines you have? How is the comfort of the cab? 

I guess time will tell. I wouldn't be surprised in 10-20 years that they become a viable option?


----------



## The Natural Landscape

I don't know much being as the machines are currently in Texas in transit to the North East. You can look up the specs and pictures on there website the models are 835 III tc. From a picture they look comfartable and ergonomic. From what little info i can find they seem to perform among or better than the others. As far as resale I believe I am in better shape even if I get half of what I paid. You are wright to be concerned with service. The salesman assures me there service is "awesome". I will say deere provided unbelievable service including loaners and extensions over warranty, but even @ that is it really worth the premium?


----------



## StuveCorp

I hope it works out. I do think that is a valid point, spending 85,000 compared to what 140,000+? Loaders for snow generally don't rack up that many hours(unfortunately...) so say in 5 years the loaders are worth half at the worst case with very low hours on them? Or run them in to the ground hopefully getting 10-15 years plus?

I personally would be more comfortable with a couple year old Case or Volvo with lots of hours but that's just me and what I would want to run. I'll check out the website.


----------



## peteo1

They're big over seas. That's about all I know. Personally, I'd stick with Cat, Deere, Case, etc...


----------



## dieselss

I was talking to our parts guy who works for a dealer who sells them. His words......junk. they were breaking welds and bending main components on the frames. Yes there big overseas but so is cat. Keep us updated as to what's going on with them


----------



## peteo1

dieselss;1517521 said:


> I was talking to our parts guy who works for a dealer who sells them. His words......junk. they were breaking welds and bending main components on the frames. Yes there big overseas but so is cat. Keep us updated as to what's going on with them


My guess is they're big overseas because they don't have the stiff safety measures and regulations we have here. That would explain why the welds and framing members fail regularly.


----------



## mikes-plow

peteo1;1517846 said:


> My guess is they're big overseas because they don't have the stiff safety measures and regulations we have here. That would explain why the welds and framing members fail regularly.


That was my take on them as well! I have looked at their excavators before and they look just like a cat.


----------



## StuveCorp

Any updates on the loaders? Or some pics with some Kages?


----------



## The Natural Landscape

StuveCorp;1537509 said:


> Any updates on the loaders? Or some pics with some Kages?


We have not picked them up from the dealer. They are all lettered up waiting to go. We have since purchased a Liugong skid steer and are most likely going to pick up 2 more loaders (probably bigger). We are considering every ones advise to go with brand names currently popular in the U.S. market, but are still on the fence because the economics are hard to justify. We do have 14' Kage attachment's but will most likely not use them because these machines will be used for loading trucks and snow melters. If we can teach our old time truck driver how to use a digital camera and upload pictures we will send pictures when he moves the machines.


----------



## snowmaster

Any updates? How did they work out?


----------



## fireball

training old time truck drivers takes time


----------



## Mr.Markus

I was on a tour of China just over a year ago, they do not make a small number of these and the plant is huge.
Just about everything they make looks like a copy of something here. I bought 3 rollex for $5.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

First off, holy old threads brought back to life batman.



peteo1;1514313 said:


> They're big over seas. That's about all I know. Personally, I'd stick with Cat, Deere, Case, etc...


We're overseas......



dieselss;1517521 said:


> I was talking to our parts guy who works for a dealer who sells them. His words......junk. they were breaking welds and bending main components on the frames. Yes there big overseas but so is cat. Keep us updated as to what's going on with them


What? I find this hard to believe. WallyWorld only sells the highest priced junk from China.

I hope the OP was buying 2 so he had a backup when the first one broke.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus;1904819 said:


> I was on a tour of China just over a year ago, they do not make a small number of these and the plant is huge.
> Just about everything they make looks like a copy of something here. I bought 3 rollex for $5.


Liugong bought out Rolex too?

Cummins, ZF and now Rolex, I wonder what will be next.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes;1904825 said:


> Liugong bought out Rolex too?
> 
> Cummins, ZF and now Rolex, I wonder what will be next.


Now it's Rorex...


----------



## DeVries

Be interesting to get an update. The poster is on the forum regularly so hope he responds. You see a few around here and there is a dealer for them close too.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DeVries;1904835 said:


> Be interesting to get an update. The poster is on the forum regularly so hope he responds. You see a few around here and there is a dealer for them close too.


Not sure wooden shoes would fit in a loader made in China. Thumbs Up


----------



## The Natural Landscape

Have not used them enough to tell. put about a thousand hours on each of them.


----------



## DeVries

Mark Oomkes;1904846 said:


> Not sure wooden shoes would fit in a loader made in China. Thumbs Up


Ha Ha true enough.

A thousand hours is a decent breakin period. Have you had any major issues, and do your staff like using them or do they go to the Deere machines before these?


----------



## White Gardens

kagenewengland;1904939 said:


> Have not used them enough to tell. put about a thousand hours on each of them.


So obviously no real issues in the first 1000hrs then?

............


----------



## snowmaster

I tried one the other day it was comfortable,pretty quiet and had decent power. It didn't seen to bad at all and the price is good. I remember when doosan first came out and everyone said they where junk,now you see them everywhere maybe in ten years they will just be another doosan,Hyundai ?


----------



## The Natural Landscape

snowmaster;1905169 said:


> I tried one the other day it was comfortable,pretty quiet and had decent power. It didn't seen to bad at all and the price is good. I remember when doosan first came out and everyone said they where junk,now you see them everywhere maybe in ten years they will just be another doosan,Hyundai ?


They are definatly not as powerful or ergonomic, but they do the trick. I have since bought a skidsteer and 2 backhoes and they seem to run everyday. I was going to buy more loaders, but have purchased older brand name machines being as the same machines i bought for $85,000.00 are now $120,000.00. I might pay the premium now that gap is closing in.


----------

